# compact fluorescent bulb for 15 gallon tank?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a 15 gallon aquarium that I'd like to have as a low tech planted tank. I'd like it to look fairly lush but with really easy plants: Anubias, java moss and java fern. I'd also like to try marimo balls but I don't know much about them.

So here is where I need help. The tank has a molded plastic hood with a fitting for a screw in compact fluorescent bulb. The one that is in there says '15W 6400K'.

I'm thinking for what I want to do I need a some thing like a 25watt daylight bulb? 

This type of bulb is used quite a lot here so can I just use one I get at the super market? 

With only one bulb I think it will be a bit dark in the corners but can I get around that by not planting in the dark spots?

I've been trying to work this out on my own but am still a bit lost. Any input would be really welcome!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*A 15 g tank is still pretty small. You can get away with making your own fixture easily and cheaply. Get 1 or 2 light sockets at home depot, wires, and an extension cord and hook them together. There are no resisters needed and etc. You get CFLs 6500K lights for cheap at Lowes.*


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *A 15 g tank is still pretty small. You can get away with making your own fixture easily and cheaply. Get 1 or 2 light sockets at home depot, wires, and an extension cord and hook them together. There are no resisters needed and etc. You get CFLs 6500K lights for cheap at Lowes.*


I was more interested in using the fitting that is already there. Is it possible to do this?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

snail said:


> I was more interested in using the fitting that is already there. Is it possible to do this?


*Each fixture has different bulb size, bulb lengths, and different watt limits. It is possible, but you would have to look to see if the bulb you are looking for is made.*


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I see, so if it is made for a 15W bulb it won't take a higher wattage?

It is the normal type of screw in bulb that people have in their houses here so I should have a fairly good range to choose from if it is ok to use them.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

snail said:


> I see, so if it is made for a 15W bulb it won't take a higher wattage?
> 
> It is the normal type of screw in bulb that people have in their houses here so I should have a fairly good range to choose from if it is ok to use them.


*Check the light socket, it should say what the maximum watt it can handle. Your socket for example might say 60W max. So you can fit anything from 15W-60W. 

If its the normal screw in bulb and not the tube, have you considered the CFL pig tail 6500K at Lowes? One type says 23W usage and is equivalent to 100W, a daylight bulb. Pretty good IMO. I use 3 of them on my 20g L and my tank is beautiful. 
*


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *
> If its the normal screw in bulb and not the tube, have you considered the CFL pig tail 6500K at Lowes? One type says 23W usage and is equivalent to 100W, a daylight bulb. Pretty good IMO. I use 3 of them on my 20g L and my tank is beautiful.
> *


Ok, I've looked around at bulbs. The pig tail ones are wider and won't fit but I found a 25W 6500k bulb that fits. That sounds ok doesn't it? Thanks a lot for the help.


----------

